

Two Startup Cliches I Hate the Most - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/two-startup-cliches-i-hate-the-most/

======
janj
Is there somewhere where founders can share and receive feedback on issues
they are currently dealing with? I never claim to be "killing it" but in
casual conversation if asked about my startup I'll respond with a generally
positive statement assuming the person doesn't want an earful of all the
issues currently running through my head. If there was a venue for this type
of conversation I'd participate.

------
richeyrw
I understand and am sympathetic to the aversion to "stealth mode" but it
depends on the context. I've often had people use stealth mode to mean, "I
don't want it getting back to my boss that I'm talking to you about job
opportunity, tech, etc."

In fact I'd say both of the things you mention I've mostly seen come from
people who are too close to the investor or investor mindset.

~~~
njoglekar
Great point, I think it also matters what industry you are in. For example a
friend just mentioned this: "In my old industry (solar), the possibility of
someone stealing your technology before you could get it to market was very
real."

My argument is by no means a rule, just a personal observation.

------
colmvp
I've found while living the Bay Area saying you are an employee rather than a
founder during certain social events stops conversations faster than saying
you are in stealth mode. "Oh cool, well great to meet you! _walks away_ "

~~~
njoglekar
that is awesome

------
cyang08
Great clip from Harj in the post

------
koenigdavidmj
"$company_name for $subculture".

------
ukd1
I kinda like killing it...but it's only because we are ;-)

